# VW Golf V GT Sport - Black to the Max - Correction/Protection



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

This weekend I had a friend's car in my garage that needed some serious correction as there was a whole swirl/rds city on it.

This black Golf V GT has never had a proper machine polish, only some Z2 protection about a year and a half ago by me again.










The car came in washed so I just had to clay before start polishing. I used Zaino's Clay bar which at the moment is my favorite










So I was ready to start some tests. Here is my first 50-50 shot of the hood










I ended up working with 3 steps (which ended up being 5, but mor on that later) with me beloved flex and scholl wool pad + Menzerna FG400 for the initial cut, then cutting pad and Menzerna 85RD02 and finally polishing pad and Menzerna 106FA.










So this is the hood after all 3 steps of polish










After the roof of which I have no pictures, I moved on to right rear fender. Here is a before/after animation.










The same pics side by side









Before/after of the right door



















Right front fender finished










At that time I captured 2 videos showing holograms after compound and then the surface after fineshing

Before





After





So back on to correction, before-after of left rear fender



















Finished picture with Garage door open










50-50 shot of driver's door










And complete










Front left fender finished










Rear door 50-50










Front bumper. Some detailes were done with spot pad










And finished










50-50 of rear bumper










Curves behind door handles were hand polished, obviously not 100%










So correction was complete and I had all Surfaces IPA wiped.










So it was time for glaze and chose one of my favorites, BriteMax Black Max










I applied the glaze and let it haze overnight as it was late night.

The next morning, after buffing off the glaze I inspected the car before wax application and found out that there were some minor holograms from my rotary on several panels.

Because better safe than sorry, I took out my DA which had 2 more passes on the car, 1 with orange pad and 85RD02 and then white and 106FA. Finally glaze was applied again.

Before wax I took care of some other issues.

Exhaust tips polished and then protected with BriteMax metal twins










Inside of doors deep cleansed/polished/protected with BriteMax AIO Max










Trims and plastics were treated with CG Trim Gel. A couple of 50-50



















Right part treated










Glasses were cleand with Lusso Glass polish










Face of wheels protected with AngelWax Bilberry Wax










And some minor scratches were taken care




























And finally everything was ready for LSP!!!










To be continued with final shots


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work so far :thumb:, can wait to see the finished article with that RG Black label on black should be very nice!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, need the finished shots!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I had two layers of Black Label with 20 minutes cure time each. The wax was applied with Dodo SN Finger Applicator.










This was the first time a was using RG BL and the results were overwhelming. Deep wet black and a silk-like touch of the surface. Enough of talking, here are the final shots



































































































































































If it stops raining I will try and get some photos under sunlight.

I hope you liked the thread as I enjoyed working with this car! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing! super finish! want my black car also like this!

what lightning do you use in your location?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning finish, fantastic work.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Wow! paint work looks like glass, Excellent work,

Lovely car too, Tastefully modified.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

great work!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Excellent work!

Reds and blacks are always so rewarding to detail!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you all.



Wout_RS said:


> amazing! super finish! want my black car also like this!
> 
> what lightning do you use in your location?


I used a flash gun (Nikon SB800) in wireless mode with an umbrella


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome looking golf!!! Great detail and write up too thanks :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

stunning work kostas..well done..what a pretty car also..


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing work my man. Looks better than new!!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning fella, simply stunning


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome finish and glassy reflections. Stunning job


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. I corrected a friend's Passat in the same colour, very rewarding.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

some nice shots there.

Looks well,
ATB
Nick


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Some seriously good feedback there. Thank you, it makes the pain go away 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Top work! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely job, where did you get the rotary extension


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

stunning car and work mate.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Black Max is superb stuff!

Great results and photography.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Kostas! :thumb:
Nice photostory also!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for the comments guys.



Spoony said:


> Lovely job, where did you get the rotary extension


It came with the backing plate as it is some cg sh*t with an american type of thread and not the typical m14. It was custom built to a mech shop by the seller of the backing plate.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Black Max is superb stuff!
> 
> Great results and photography.


Oh yes, love the smell too. My son loves it too. He was holding the bottle for me as my assistant (allmost 4 years old) and commented on how good it smells

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top work, and great photos :thumb:


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Impressive results to say the least. 

Excellent photo quality. Thumbs up from me Kostas.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

This is an excellent presentation of the work you have undertaken. Well done Kosta.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovin the pics mate! I got a black seat Ibiza fr prolly not a million miles away from this paint bein a vag, and I wouldn't mind it looking as good as this


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work... The finish looks outstanding!!

Lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing work, looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work and excellent write up! Love the wheels on that golf too! :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## DanHawkes (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I managed to take some shots today under sunlight so here they are









































































and some flake pop










macro beading










and one more in my garage


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunning, nice garage too :argie:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

this has to be one of my favourite photo collection on here, amazing photos! think the taste in the car/colour/alloys help too, love it!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you everybody!



dubber said:


> Stunning, nice garage too :argie:


Thanx, it can get roomy some times


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Car looks brilliant, results like this is something I aspire to. Top job on the photography as well :thumb:

Well done mate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just magical the work that went into the car and the write up fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic work mate and great write up too!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful. I really love black cars!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanx guys. 

The best thing after this correction is that car's owner has taken the correct street meaning that he showed great interest in how to keep his car that shinny and swirl free so he had a fast teach of how to wash with a 2BM and the next day he went to a detailing store where he bought some proper drying towel (MFM Dry me Crazy) and a good shampoo (B2BM). Now he is in seek of a foam lance


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

black cars go dul really quick that look great


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mk5 madness (Mar 9, 2014)

Which one is the menzerna 85rd02 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

